# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Coral Moon [Silver Moon - Sana S - Peris]

## helatros68

Το Silver Moon στα αμπελακια στις 6.3.2010.

silver moon.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτο δεν ειναι αδερφο πλοιο του ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ που ειχε η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ακριβώς Φίλιππε ! Με μερικά χρονάκια διαφορά μόνο στην ναυπήγησή τους...  :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Θαναση για την απντηση. :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*To αδερφάκι του Αγία Γαλήνη...Silver Moon...σήμερα ρυμουλκούμενο έξω απο το Πέραμα..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87665

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87666

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87667

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87668

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Μάνο να το δούμε αραγμένο στο Ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίνος στις 02/04 και την ώρα που το βγάζουν τα ρυμουλκά. Χαρισμένες σε όλους. :Razz:  :Razz:  

SILVER MOON (e.x. SANAS) 01 02-04-2010.jpg

SILVER MOON (e.x. SANAS) 02 02-04-2010.jpg

SILVER MOON (e.x. SANAS) 05 30-04-2010.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΣΑΝ CORAL MOON.ΣΤΙΣ 28/11 ΗΤΑΝ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΟΜΒΑΗΣ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΗΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ;

----------


## Thanasis89

Ακριβώς ! Το πλοίο είχε ήδη πουληθεί για σκραπ από τον προηγούμενο μήνα. Η τιμή του άγγιξε γύρω στα 2.300.000 ευρώ. Σ' Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση...  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακριβώς ! Το πλοίο είχε ήδη πουληθεί για σκραπ από τον προηγούμενο μήνα. Η τιμή του άγγιξε γύρω στα 2.300.000 ευρώ. Σ' Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση...


OK ΦΙΛΕ,ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΣΤΕ Σ΄ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ.ΝΑ ΑΛΛΗΛΟΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΙ ΜΑΣ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν CORAL MOON στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στις 06/05/2010. 

SILVER MOON (e.x. SANAS) 10 06-05-2010.jpg

----------

